# Rubiks Magic custom picture!



## pkvk9122 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi guyz,

Ive made a little mod to my magic, ive switched the picture with pikachus!
If i get idk, enough likes or something, ill make a tutorial!
Tell me what you think!






pkvk9122


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2012)

Tutorial: 

1) Find picture you want as your magic.
2) Crop so it fits in the magic
3) Print it out.
4) Cut the picture multiple pieces the size of the magic tiles and put then in the tiles.
5) Restring magic correctly.

It is easy to figure this out.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Tutorial:
> 
> 1) Find picture you want as your magic.
> 2) Crop so it fits in the magic
> ...


 Can you not find anything positive to say about this post? He just wanted to show off his Pikachu magic...


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 13, 2012)

like the music
and it's pretty cool, even if you could figure it out yourself. it's not really a tutorial, just, like mitch said, showing off his nice pikachu magic.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha, nice mod  Tutorial probably isn't needed but definitely looks great!


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 17, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> like the music
> and it's pretty cool, even if you could figure it out yourself. it's not really a tutorial, just, like mitch said, showing off his nice pikachu magic.


 
The music is the mii channel theme!  lol
thanks to all the positive feedback, judging from people's opinion, a video tutorial is probably not needed... ah well 

Thanks!

pkvk9122


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Can you not find anything positive to say about this post? He just wanted to show off his Pikachu magic...


 
This is the cancer that is killing speedsolving.

emolover makes a quick tutorial explaining how to do this, and someone complains because he didn't give someone who did it lots of praise.


----------



## Thompson (Apr 17, 2012)

I would like a tutorial. It would help to know how I need to put the inserts on the back side for the solved position. Very cool stuff!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 17, 2012)

Thompson said:


> I would like a tutorial. It would help to know how I need to put the inserts on the back side for the solved position. Very cool stuff!


 
Monkeytherat posted a tutorial for this a few days ago.


----------

